# Puppytweets - twitter for your dog...



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Puppy Tweets™ | Home

It is an the electronic dog tag that sends messages to your home computer, then Tweets to you! Puppy Tweets™ is a tag with a sound and motion sensor that you attach to your pet's dog collar and connect its USB receiver to your computer.
:rofl:

What will they think of next? 

What would your dog tweet? :hammer:

"I'm bored and just ate my bed."

"I'm eating your favorite shoe." :woof:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Haahaa! Wicked! I think it's pretty cool, i wonder how the world would be if it ran in the dogs paw :rofl:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO.. SMH.. that's just crazy! I found no use for twitter, so I deleted my account, lol.. I had only updated it like 3-4 times in an entire year. WOW! I have better things to do than to post what i'm doing every second of the day. Lol... thanks for sharing that though.. i'm with you.. what will they think of next? Love the "tweets" you posted, lol!


SapphirePB said:


> "I'm bored and just ate my bed."
> 
> "I'm eating your favorite shoe."


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Agreed I started a twitter account and never really found a use for it. I like facebook better.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I created a twitter account but never got started.... I love facebook though and they have a dogbook application to make your doggies a page!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

maybe they'll tweet you,
"I just busted out of my cage and went for a "ride" and in 63 days your gonna be a puppys momma".


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

william williamson said:


> maybe they'll tweet you,
> "I just busted out of my cage and went for a "ride" and in 63 days your gonna be a puppys momma".


:hammer: b****h


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*tweets!*



william williamson said:


> maybe they'll tweet you,
> "I just busted out of my cage and went for a "ride" and in 63 days your gonna be a puppys momma".


ROFL!! don't you dare give my boys any more ideas! Of course the girls are acting tartly too though. NANNY NANNY BOO BOO LOOKY LOOKY! They seem to say.
We've got 4 in heat right now! Believe me the boys know it!! Whining and barking day and night....:hammer:


----------

